Ask HN: What kind of Git workflow does your startup follow? - agitator
======
waterfront
The commonly 'standard' workflow.

1\. Local feature branch. Sometimes remote feature branch for co-developing
purpose. 2\. Always rebase before pushing, merge local branch to the 'main'
branch after rebasing but before pushing the 'main' branch 3\. Keep remote
branches versioned for each release, just in case you need to roll back.

